# My boy Cayden at a little over a year and a half old now



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

He sure is a good looking boy!


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Cayden is so handsome!


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Handsome is definitely the word for him! I imagine having him makes you very happy.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

He's a good looking boy! Cayden is the same age as my Logan.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Gorgeous boy! Very masculine looking.....


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

What a handsome boy! Love this age too 😍


----------



## Deborus12 (Nov 5, 2017)

Love his beautiful face 😍


----------

